# New Arrival.... Seiko A829 ' Astronaut ' Lcd



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

As a half hearted collector of Seiko LCDs I have been after one of these for a while, I also had a half hearted idea to collect 'Space Watches' I thought that by having the Seedy Pro , the X33, the Seiko 6139 'Pouge' then I would be off to a good start....

Upon researching the matter I have given up at the starting gate  There are dozens of watches that have been to space, apart from the obvious ones there have been numerous G-Shocks, Timex 'datalink' series , Russian 'Electronica' LCDs and of course the Strellas and Sturmanskies ... :cry2: I just cant afford the time or money....

So ...I still wanted one of these, ( mainly as I still have a 'thing' for Seiko vintage LCDs ) the Seiko A829-6019 ... This was used by Shuttle crews in the 1980s , its quite a rare watch and the cool thing is the functions are changed by turning the rotating bezel, It has dual time, stopwatch, countdown timer, single alarm, daily alarm and a particularly useless feeble side light... 

This one is a little beat up but I got it for a good price and I 'speak' to a collector of these in the States who has a much better bezel I can have so it should be looking a lot better soon, his name is Steve and he posts on the SCWF and he has a few really nice examples of these that sparked my interest in them.....

More pics when it is looking better...


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Not usually a fan of digital watches, but that looks cool, especially the bezel gizmo. Congrats on a nice find.


----------



## Shoughie0 (Jan 17, 2005)

Great watch. Distant admirer of LCD watches so far, but I'm considering starting an LCD collection myself.

Not enough people collect LCD watches from the 70's and 80's.


----------



## inskip75 (Jan 10, 2009)

Have been thinking of getting an LCD myself, but know little about them - but that looks an interesting watch - with bezel to play with


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Cheers all, its just a bit of fun but quite cool too ( I think so anyway )

Ill get a group shot up soon, have a couple withSteve getting new crystals so will have to wait a few days...


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Shoughie0 said:


> Not enough people collect LCD watches from the 70's and 80's.


Can't beat a bit of LCD action  cheap and cheerful 










Mike


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Well done mate that's an interesting one, also will look so much better once you get the bezel sorted :yes:


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Interesting find Jason, you mentioned the Pogue-ish 6139's - that's maybe gonna float my boat as a Seiko, the Pepsi bezel with the orangey dial - still not 100% sure though.







Certainly it's the only one that grabs me so far, but not having seen one for real bothers me. Do I like red, blue and orange? :yes:

Hope you can get the bezel sorted out - although you could always claim it was scratched by moondust? :grin:


----------



## johndozier (Mar 2, 2008)

Neato peachy keen! Seeing nothing but Speedmasters becomes a bit tiresome. Cheers and regards


----------



## eelblady (Sep 6, 2006)

jasonm said:


> I thought that by having the *Seedy Pro[/*u], the X33, the Seiko 6139 'Pouge' then


Like that Seiko, but really got to get me one of those Seedy Pro's - would suit me down to the ground


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

eelblady said:


> jasonm said:
> 
> 
> > I thought that by having the *Seedy Pro[/*u], the X33, the Seiko 6139 'Pouge' then
> ...


I wondered who would notice that


----------



## Alexus (Apr 9, 2003)

Great find, well done.

Looking forward to the group shot.


----------



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

Interesting....but i am more interested to know what a Seedy pro is ?....not your job is it ?

:lol:


----------



## don natel (Mar 13, 2009)

johndozier said:


> Neato peachy keen! Seeing nothing but Speedmasters becomes a bit tiresome. Cheers and regards


I agree,nice to see some change once in a while!


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

Not seen one of those before, used to have a Timex as a kid that used the bezel to access functions, very cool. I keep missing out on 'interesting' Seikos....


----------



## toddydj (Apr 9, 2009)

Mike that really is digital heaven right there my friend.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Well, the bezel came and looks great 

Before










After










The bracelet is soaking in the US batch for the third time...The DNA that was in it was reather disgusting :yucky:


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Wow...great improvement Jason. 

Nice one. :thumbsup:


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Nice one Jasom looks an interesting piece, that new bezel does wonders for it, not an LCD fan myself but would,nt mind that one in the watch box.


----------

